# Home office tax deductions



## Zzed (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,
I'm aware that you there are tax deductions for home businesses, but how about for a salaried employee that works out of an home office?
I can't seem to find information about the tax deduction i'd be able to write off.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

In order to deduct any home expenses for a home office as a salaried employee, you MUST have a T2200 signed by your employer each year. On the form, he/she must check off that you were required to have an office away from the main office. Otherwise, anything you claim will be refused. It is not good enough that you bring work home from the office.

You then complete form T777 and attach it to your tax return. Note: the home office must be a space set aside for that purpose only- not part of your bedroom or living room etc. You prorate the expenses according to the space you use- example 1 room out of 8 = 1/8th.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/ebci/cjcm/srch/bscSrch?lang=en&bscSrch=home+office&Submit=Search

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/ebci/cjcm/...=internet_formspubs_e&Submit=Search#srchrslts


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Once the form is signed, you can deduct all expenses prorated, including heating and insurance. Parking, plus certain direct expenses. However the direct expenses should be paid by your employer.


----------



## Zzed (Feb 16, 2011)

perfect, thanks for your replies


----------

